# Pictures.



## Feathers

Hello everyone,

I'm a very amateur artist, you can see my examples under 'head ache'. I've never sold anything. 

Anyway, I'd like too improve my skills and eventually try and sell portraits. However, I need pictures to draw and display to show people what I can do :shock: (No, I can't just do a google search...most pictures are copyrighted).

SOOO....is there anyone willing to let me draw their horse in exchange for rights to display the picture?

You don't have to pay a dime and I'd even send you the work, I just want full rights to display the work...

Is this okay to ask for?

Thanks!


----------



## Stepher

I have a few pictures you can use!

Floyd (paint)and Baily:








Floyd, 8 year old paint gelding









ok... so there were only 2 good ones :wink:


----------



## Vidaloco

Your welcome to use any of the ones I have posted. You have my permission...there its in writing


----------



## Feathers

Thanks for the photo's Stepher. They are both very nice. I did the last one of Floyd. I worked on it last night and all day today. Please forgive the photo quality. I need to get a scanner hooked up so I don't have to take pictures of my pictures!! The lighting is very off...

Thanks also Vida, I'll look and see what pictures you have posted.


----------



## free_sprtd

whoa :shock: you're a wonderful artist! I would definately give you rights if i had a good picture 

ill keep trying to get some good ones. Great work!


----------



## Vidaloco

I would like one of Vida but she is black so she would be hard to do. I'll try to get a good one of Sassafras shes sorrel.


----------



## lotte

the picture you've painted is great! if you'd like to, i can look for a picture of babett wich you could draw (even if she isn't my own horse ^^)


----------



## Feathers

Thanks guys...  

Vida, I can do black horses...I can do full body too. I can do more than one horse in a picture... If you have a picture of both horses together, I can do that.


----------



## mudypony

Your drawings are absolutely amazing!!! Feel free to use these photos to practice with...

Brickens



























Junior (sorry the pic isn't best quality)









If you want to borrow any more feel free to visit my photobucket account at http://s116.photobucket.com/albums/o36/mudypony/

Good luck with your drawing!


----------



## Feathers

Thanks..


----------



## HorsesAreForever

thats my new horse lexii (above) You can try her or 

this one (below is Will)










if you could do both that woud be great! but do what ever is easiest for you.


----------



## Stepher

Oh wow!! Is there any chance I could get a copy!? I'll pay for shipping!!


----------



## ~MavvyMyBeauty

You could have a go at this if you like. [:
..and wow, you are amazingly talented!


----------



## JustDressageIt

Hey Feathers!
You're an amazing artist!! I absolutely love your work... and would like to see more even if it's not of my horses!!
If you're not too overloaded I'd LOVE to see what you could do with any of these:

http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff172/rian_686/dancerface.jpg
http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff172/rian_686/IMG_0431.jpg
(my old mare, Dancer - love her to bits!)
http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff172/rian_686/cinnytrot.jpg 
http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff172/rian_686/cinzanostand.jpg(my second horse, Cinzano)



I would love to have it/them to be sent to my by e-mail, or I might even consider paying you for a copy of the original to be sent to me, depending on your rates? PM me


----------



## Feathers

Thank you for your compliments guys...I do appreciate them  

I will try to do at least one picture for everyone who posts here...assuming they are decent pictures  


I just spent almost two days working on Will...HorsesAreForever's pretty horse...ohh man...I messed up when I was almost done...NOOOOOOO... I am quite sad.  HorsesAreForever, I am going to do Lexii for you...the portrait I did of Will isn't bad, but I am not happy with it  

Well, the second try is always usually better!! 

Just keep in mind that it takes me two days or more to finish one of these portraits...please be patient  

Stepher, I would be more than happy to send you a copy of the original...if not the original...just give me a private message and I can get your contact info....so I know where to send it :wink: 

This goes for anybody who I post a portrait for, if you like it, send me a PM...

Thanks for all your support (giving me pictures and all)....you are helping me out!!


----------



## Feathers

Here is MavvyMy Beauty's....

My goodness, I had better get that scanner hooked up...taking pictures of pictures just doesn't cut it. 

The actual work is much better looking, sorry for the bad photo...


As you can see, I'm not working in any particular order :wink:


----------



## JustDressageIt

Wow. Another stunner Feathers!! 

I wish I had that kind of talent!!!


----------



## appylover31803

Can you please draw Vega? I give you full written permission to use it for anything!


----------



## ~MavvyMyBeauty

Feathers said:


> Here is MavvyMy Beauty's....
> 
> My goodness, I had better get that scanner hooked up...taking pictures of pictures just doesn't cut it.
> 
> The actual work is much better looking, sorry for the bad photo...
> 
> 
> As you can see, I'm not working in any particular order :wink:


Wow.. that is amazing! I really can't thank you enough!!!          
Would you be able to send me the original or a copy? ..I would pay! ..not that I have much money.


----------



## Feathers

Mavy, I can send you a copy or the original...however, I have no idea how to send something overseas....you're in Scotland??

I still have to send Stephers...

I am glad you like it  

Thank you for all of your comments...I do appreciate them.  

I can try to do Vega for you appylover.. appys are hard for me because of their unique colors...it's hard to get things to look right. I thank you for the picture...I thank everyone for their pictures!!  

I don't know who I'll do next...


----------



## appylover31803

i have a different one, one thats a shot of her head. 










And here's another one that makes her face look more of one color.










(if you want, only her head and neck of this picture)

You can choose which ever picture you want, or that would be easier. (i could only imagine how hard apps are.)

I would like a picture, but it is up to you. Thank you for looking at it!


----------



## ~MavvyMyBeauty

I sent you a PM.


----------



## JustDressageIt

*excitedly waiting for the next picture post*


----------



## Fisher.Cat.

Im Gonna Be King (Gonnabe)

Those are fantastic ^_^ you're gonna have a lot of work to do xD everyone's going to want one :lol: 

good luck


----------



## FGRanch

OMG, What talent. Do you do this for a living or for fun? I would be willing to pay to get some ones done of my horses!


----------



## BluMagic

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!!!!!! Beautiful Artwork! 

Would you mind.....


----------



## Feathers

I didn't want Mudypony to think I had forgotten her since she was one of the first to post....so here is Bricken! He seems like a goof ball!! 

Once again, please pardon the bad photo. He is NOT that 'yellow'...gosh stinking lighting... :evil: 

Wow, I still have a lot of photos to do...don't worry, I'm still going :wink:


----------



## Vidaloco

Feathers you need to set up a paypal account or something similar.


----------



## HorsesAreForever

okay ty sooo much i cant wait to see how they come out! I hope i can get a copy


----------



## HorsesAreForever

I was just wondering if you ever finished the drawings ... i'd love to see them


----------



## mudypony

Wow that's amazing Feathers! Could you ever get a bigger copy onto photobucket or possibly send me the original? I really think you have an amazing talent.


----------



## Feathers

Sorry everyone...I've been doing other things lately and I'm sick with a bad cold!

The picture that I am currently working on is JustDressageIt's warmblood...it is not done and probably won't be for a few days or so...

Sorry for the hold up.


----------



## appylover31803

that's ok. Just get better!


----------



## JustDressageIt

Feathers said:


> Sorry everyone...I've been doing other things lately and I'm sick with a bad cold!
> 
> The picture that I am currently working on is JustDressageIt's warmblood...it is not done and probably won't be for a few days or so...
> 
> Sorry for the hold up.



So excited, Feathers. No rush though!! Feel better soon!!


----------



## Vidaloco

This has been a terrible cold/flu season. Everytime I come on here someone else is sick. I better hunker down and hide till its over :shock: Hope you feel better soon Feathers *handing hanky to Feathers*


----------



## Magic

OMG, what talent! You are an AMAZING artist! do you do this for a living? Because if you don't already, you should!

By the way, GET BETTER! 

I am gonna stalk this topic


----------



## dannys_girl16

WOW, Feathers, you are so incredibly talented! Do you work in watercolor (it's a little hard to tell from the little pics). I would love so much to learn how to do that - the only thing I can handle is graphite :/ When you're a little less busy I'd love to do some kind of trade with you - you could draw my steed and I'll draw yours because drawing your own horse is IMPOSSIBLE. let me know :]


----------



## Feathers

Please forgive the horrible glare from the camera. I will try and get a better picture tomorrow!

Sorry for being so slow, I have to be in a certain mood to paint or draw, I've been out of it lately. But, I'm back and I'll keep going...


----------



## JustDressageIt

Feathers said:


> Please forgive the horrible glare from the camera. I will try and get a better picture tomorrow!
> 
> Sorry for being so slow, I have to be in a certain mood to paint or draw, I've been out of it lately. But, I'm back and I'll keep going...


Stunning!! Thank you so much Feathers!! Can I pay for the original or a copy of the original to be shipped over to me???


----------



## HorsesAreForever

wow thats amazing! i know u said u were working on mine, did u ever finish it? if not its okay. Im excited to see more pictures those are amazing 

if u want u could try this one or do lexi the one i posted earlier w.e one works for you










lol. Please don't include my trainers arm if you decide to do this one.


----------



## Feathers

Thanks!

Horsesareforever, do you have a better picture of Chance? This one here is much too dark, I can't make out her features. I did one of Will but it didn't turn out good, I messed up. I did not start one of Lexi. Let me know what horse you'd like me to do. 


As for the next one, it will be Vega for Appylover. I also have a side project I am doing with another member so give me some time!

Thanks  

And for those of you still waiting for me to ship your picture, sorry about the delays, I think I've found a good way to ship...I'll let you know when they are sent. :wink:


----------



## appylover31803

thanks so much feathers!


----------



## HorsesAreForever

hmm i can try and get a better picture of her out in the sun at sometime this week.


----------



## Feathers

Horsesareforever, that would be great!  

Appylover, do you have any 'large' sized photo's of Vega's head, or a larger version of the pictures posted? I am having a hard time making out the details on her face....I know she has 'freckles' around her mouth and eye but I can't see them clearly in the small photos...let me know


----------



## appylover31803

let me know if this helps. I do have other pictures but they're on my office computer.


----------



## southafrica1001

wow your amazing  i love how there is no background draws more attention to the horse well done Feathers


----------



## mell

if you like you could do one of shad. i would give you permission to use it for anything. Only if you have time though!.

i wasn't sure which ones of mine would be suitable, so i added a few. you can choose any of these, i dont mind which one


----------



## Feathers

Appylover, that is a lot better. I'll give it a try! 


And thanks for you comments guys! 

Mell, those are decent pictures. Thanks!!


----------



## appylover31803

ok, if you need better ones or something, let me know.

Thanks so much Feathers!


----------



## ilovemyhorsies

you are amazing...i used to think i could draw...until i saw yours!

if you could do either of these it would b great but no pressure.....

EDIT - - -

oops sorry the links broke or something....here are some working pics lol










i don't know if this one would be too hard for you.....



























i would post one of my liddle ambs but i dont have any good ones as of yet


----------



## Feathers

FOR THOSE OF YOU WAITING FOR ME TO SEND YOUR PICTURE:

I'm SO sorry....I'm dirt slow and I've run into a jam. I thought that I could just send them in an envelope but, I found out that the only way to really safely and simply get the portraits shipped is to put them into a special tube and ship them out that way. 

If you still want your portrait, I please ask if you can pay me for the shipping tube+shipping. The tube is like $2.00 US . Shipping is only around 2 dollars. So $4.00 in total. Canada might be a little more $ , like $6.00-7.00 total. 

I am not charging anything for the portrait. Portrait is free. I'm so sorry guys, it's just that I can't pay for everyone. I'd go broke. I'm not rich either. 

With this said, PM me, I'll give you my address. Once I get the money, I'll buy the tube and ship you the portrait ASAP. I'll also send with it the recipe for shipping and the tube so you know I didn't rip you off. If you don't trust me, PM me, and if I trust you, I'll buy the stuff, ship the portrait, and hold you to your word that you will pay me back :wink: 


Once again, I'm sorry guys. 

Oh, Appylover, I am working on Vega. I have her head outlined. I will try and finish soon for you.


----------



## hunterpaul

you are doing these portraits for free, and you worry that people will think you are ripping them off cos they have to pay for shipping... your work is magnificent, and if you do even one more freebie you need your head testing... sorry all you folks that have put in orders... the only thing that separates you from a professional, is they have a better head for business... stop calling yourself amateur, start charging for this wonderful work, then get your head down and make a living... HP


----------



## PoptartShop

HP, that was not very nice. It's Feathers decision on how they want to send/ship the portraits.


----------



## appylover31803

Feathers, i will pay you for the portrait. I really don't mind. But thank you thank you thank you! for doing a portrait for me!  

Don't feel obligated to rush and do it, take your time 

Once again, thank you SO much!


----------



## moomoo

Oooh they are amazing  Whenever you have a spare couple of days could you do one of Misty, feel free to use it for anything  Would you be able to pm me you email address as I have quite a few pics you can choose from! :lol:


----------



## hunterpaul

PoptartShop said:


> HP, that was not very nice. It's Feathers decision on how they want to send/ship the portraits.


my reply was not meant to be rude, more a compliment on fine work, that should be nurtured, and a living should be made from it... sorry if it came across as blunt... HP


----------



## PoptartShop

Maybe I read it wrong, it's alright! 
The work is great, though- that's no lie!


----------



## JustDressageIt

hunterpaul said:


> PoptartShop said:
> 
> 
> 
> HP, that was not very nice. It's Feathers decision on how they want to send/ship the portraits.
> 
> 
> 
> my reply was not meant to be rude, more a compliment on fine work, that should be nurtured, and a living should be made from it... sorry if it came across as blunt... HP
Click to expand...

She's a WONDERFUL artist, but give her a break! I know I couldn't affoard a $300 portrait!


----------



## Feathers

Oh, haha, ....I see what HP is saying!! Thank you  You make me feel like a pro. 

I'm just doing these portraits for a few reasons...Number 1: so when I do try to really advertise, I have good examples to show people. Number 2: I like doing horses and making other people smile. I hope I've made someone smile. I know there are many other artists that are much better than I am, but I think I'm okay and I hope people will enjoy the work that I have done for them. And Number 3: I gives me good practice and I don't have to worry about Copyright violations for the most part. 

I enjoy doing this. It makes it all the better when I do get paid to do it, but I am still happy to do it for free. I won't always offer free portraits. Just this time. :wink: 

Who knows, maybe I'll get tipped!


----------



## hunterpaul

Feathers said:


> Oh, haha, ....I see what HP is saying!! Thank you  You make me feel like a pro.
> 
> I'm just doing these portraits for a few reasons...Number 1: so when I do try to really advertise, I have good examples to show people. Number 2: I like doing horses and making other people smile. I hope I've made someone smile. I know there are many other artists that are much better than I am, but I think I'm okay and I hope people will enjoy the work that I have done for them. And Number 3: I gives me good practice and I don't have to worry about Copyright violations for the most part.
> 
> I enjoy doing this. It makes it all the better when I do get paid to do it, but I am still happy to do it for free. I won't always offer free portraits. Just this time. :wink:
> 
> Who knows, maybe I'll get tipped!


Im not trying to take anything away from you, and its great you want to make people smile... I paint, the best advice given to me was never give away your work, any work... even if you charge a small amount .... if for instance you became as successful as Robert Bateman, (wildlife artist) these first pain tings that you are giving away will probably be worth more than your later stuff, I cant imagine too many people will be in touch with you to give you what they have sold their freebie for... no offence meant towards anybody who has recieved or is due to recieve one of these lovely paintings.... I am not trying to be a pain here, but you can still fill a portfolio and get paid to do so... with permission to use peoples photographs.... and if somebody cant afford one, well thats life. I cant afford a horse, but I cant imagine somebody is going to offer me a freebie.... again no offence meant to anybody, just saying it how it is... imho... HP


----------



## inthesaddle523

*[img]*

Hey Feathers, I love your drawings! I was looking through the whole topic, and I noticed that a long time ago, you said you could do two horses in one painting. I was wondering if you could do any of these combos...:























































I know some are bad shots and hard to do. The one I would probably like most to be done is the last one. But w.e works for you works for me. PM me with your e-mail if You want bigger pictures. If you want to know here are the na
mes in order of top to bottom and left to right :
Thomas and Lucky
Satire and Cinnamini
Arwen and Miss Time
Echo and Preacher
Jello and Dippy
Echo and Satire


----------



## SonnyWimps

OMG feathers you are GGRREEAATT!!
If you wouldn't mind I'd LOOOOVE for you to draw Sonny! 










Edited to correct image


----------



## Feathers

Finally, I finished today. Yes, once again, the lighting is off. I'm sorry. The actual portrait is not that 'yellow'.


----------



## PoptartShop

Wow amazing job, Feathers!


----------



## HorsesAreForever

wow thats a good picture of vega! 

I have some more pictures of chance ill post them up later on today


----------



## Mcfrumple

I hate to pile even more pictures on you, but if you could do these for me I'd love you forever. No rush, and I'm willing to pay you for them.
They're going to be a gift :wink:

Paco:








His halter says "Bueno Vil".


Callie:













Thank you!


----------



## appylover31803

OMG feathers! She looks amazing! Thank you so much! 

OMG that looks just wonderful! Thank you so much!


----------



## JustDressageIt

Feathers said:


> Finally, I finished today. Yes, once again, the lighting is off. I'm sorry. The actual portrait is not that 'yellow'.


 :shock: Wow... just wow


----------



## Feathers

Thank you everyone...


Oh boy... :shock: I don't think I'll run out of pictures to do any time soon. :lol:


----------



## SonnyWimps

Feathers said:


> Thank you everyone...
> 
> 
> Oh boy... :shock: I don't think I'll run out of pictures to do any time soon. :lol:


hehe I doubt you will 
BTW I love your new avatar!


----------



## amightytarzan5

You don't have to do mine, but I just wanted to post some pictures in case you got around to it! This is my picture. Don't rush yourself though! Your work is amazing!










Thanks Feathers!


----------



## kchfuller

wow i am totally in awe of your work... thank you for sharing and if you have time id love a picture too and i would TOTALLY pay for it


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain

:shock: You need to start using a different word! Your work is outstanding!!!!!!!!!!!! You should start charging for these,_ really_. And is that your clyde in your avatar? Very pretty.


Feathers said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm a very*amateur* artist,


----------



## gotxhorses

If you could do any of these, that would be SOO cool!

(If not, thats okay too. I just thought I'd try. )


----------



## kumquat27

wow!!!your amazing!!!if you dont mind could you do mine please? id really appreciate it. thanks


----------



## kumquat27

is there any way i can delete my post?


----------



## eventerdrew

here are several. Some might be too dark/too small for you to use but I thought I would pitch in!!! I would LOVE any of them to be drawn by such a talented artist.

the one I would want most is the one with the FIRST dark bay/black horse with the star's headshot. Please  Again, if you can't use it, then don't worry about it.

the second black with the star recently died and it would mean alot to have one of her too!

THANKS!


----------



## breeze

i like your horse it is really pretty


----------



## breeze

you have a pretty horse this is my first time on hear sooo i dont know what to say and i only know a little stuff about horse i started liking horse about a year ago i tok some rideing leasons for only 2 to 3 mounth


----------



## wild_spot

The OP hasn't posted on the forum since well before 2009. 

There is a big chance they aren't still visiting, so don't get your hopes up for pictures, as stunning as they may be.


----------



## breeze

pretty pretty horse


----------



## breeze

i like your horse a lot your lucky to have that pretty horse.


----------



## bobobop1

You all are SO lucky! The horse I ride died and times have been hard. didn't even get one pic of her.You all have AWESOME shots


----------



## kumquat27

bobobop1 said:


> You all are SO lucky! The horse I ride died and times have been hard. didn't even get one pic of her.You all have AWESOME shots


 
awww :-( i'm very sorry i hope things get better.


----------



## bobobop1

Thanks!


----------



## VanillaBean

Okay i have a pic and it is my favorite...You could use the painting for anyything THANKS

BTW her name is Jersey Girl....


VB


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds

Once again - the original poster is no longer here. Posting your horse photos will get nothing.


----------

